
Show HN: Use machine learning and enlarge your image without losing quality - teonite
https://deep-image.teonite.com/
======
ibdf
Very interesting concept, but it only kinda works with simple shape images,
and doesn't work with more complex images (photograph) Using the resize
filter, I ended up with images where the image elements edges are sharpened.
So yes, the final images were not blurry but it definitely lost quality.

Update: To be fair letsenhance.io didn't do a good job with images I tested
either. Maybe worse. And you are correct, their website tricks you into
signing up just to test it.

------
pedalpete
I provided a fairly low resolution image which was capture from a 3d map tile.
It enlarged and didn't lose quality, but what I was most impressed by was
removing the jpg artifacts.

------
teonite
we know that letsenhance.io was relases some time ago, but: a) our _core_ code
for this was relased 2 years ago, b) LE requires signing up c) there is no
information how they approach this subject, as we give all information with
detailed alogritms

------
otakucode
Does anyone know how this compares to superresolution using fractal image
coding?

~~~
MadPaula
Maybe here is the answer [https://teonite.com/blog/deep-image-thanks-to-
machine-learni...](https://teonite.com/blog/deep-image-thanks-to-machine-
learning-we-get-a-larger-image-with-a-much-better-quality-2/)

------
softwarelimits
Only result I get is:

"Something went wrong. Please upload image once again."

------
vandavv
Why three are only a few filters? Can one add a new one via PR?

~~~
teon
We just implemented these ones. We plan to opensource the app soon (the core
code is already on our github but not the complete webapp), the we will accept
pull requests.

